# Lowering 2015 a3. Advice needed



## Tim.mcguirk (Sep 6, 2016)

I recently ourchased a 2015 a3 Quattro. I am looking to lower it, but not sure which springs to go with. I am between H&R Sport and Super Sport. 

Any advice, and if possible, photos of your setup would be awesome. 

Thanks!!


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

Thought about coilovers?


----------



## Tim.mcguirk (Sep 6, 2016)

high_octaneGTI said:


> Thought about coilovers?


I did consider coil overs. It seems like the Bixstein's are popular from the research I have done.


----------



## Lusky (Apr 27, 2016)

Tim.mcguirk said:


> I did consider coil overs. It seems like the Bixstein's are popular from the research I have done.


I did the B14 Coilovers paid $949 for them. My first set of coilovers and they are way better than I expected.


Can see it all here http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/709715-Lusky-s-A3-Build


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

Tim.mcguirk said:


> I did consider coil overs. It seems like the Bixstein's are popular from the research I have done.


I had kWv1's on my a3 and the ride was much better than stock. 

Traded in the a3 last year and put the kw's on my s3 and ride is still super smooth


----------



## Docss26 (Apr 7, 2014)

I just picked up some S3 springs for my A3 Quattro. Has anyone been running this set up for a while with stock shocks? I'm wondering what kind of shocks would be good with s3 springs. Looking for an a3 s-like sport suspension feel. 


Sent via iPhone, Tapatalk.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Bump bump..


Anyone have any answers for this?
Curious on options on lowering a 16 A3. Not looking for coils. My car is a lease but spending $200 to lower it a little isn't bad. Especially if i can keep the stock struts. My car came with the sport suspension but lowering it another 1-2 inches would definitely make me like it more.


----------



## Kamil Pawlak (Apr 26, 2013)

Heres my 2015 audi a3 with sport pckge on nuespeed springs with rear pad










With wheels 










With stock sport wheels


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Buddy of mine is installing my ED springs today but hes asking me to double check the install. He has a B7 A4 and said my car is more like a VW suspension. Does anyone have install instructions they followed? I told him i need to trim the bump stops but he said he didn't when he put his h&r sport springs in... anyone have pictures of how much they trimmed them? Front and rear need to be trimmed? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Other than the strut dropping unexpectedly and smacking the inside of my fender causing a little mark i love how these sit and feel!!


----------



## Kamil Pawlak (Apr 26, 2013)

MarcMiller said:


> Other than the strut dropping unexpectedly and smacking the inside of my fender causing a little mark i love how these sit and feel!!


Love how those look! Alzor or oem wheels? And 18s or 19s


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Kamil Pawlak said:


> Love how those look! Alzor or oem wheels? And 18s or 19s
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OEM 18s!


----------



## Kamil Pawlak (Apr 26, 2013)

Looks awesome im on oem 18 s4 wheels for winter










Wish i got the ones you have


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Yeah i don't plan on changing wheels lol


----------

